

Codiqa releases web tool to build jQuery Mobile pages - whyjustin
http://codiqa.com/tryit

======
IanDrake
Nice job guys. I'll pass this around to some of my clients who are wire
framing mobile apps for development with JQM. This could provide a more useful
output.

Questions: How to add multiple pages? iPad sized workspace?

~~~
whyjustin
Wish I could answer. I'm just use the jQuery Mobile framework and noticed the
demo on their homepage.

